# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  سوال در مورد آزمون های گاج

## ehsan-godofmath

سلام به همه داداشای گل و اجی های باحال
من یه کنکوریم و تو ازمون های گاج شرکت میکنم
سوال اول:آیا کسی هس که تو ازموناش شرکت کنه؟چند کشور میشه؟تراز چند؟
سوال دوم:به نظرم برنامه ریزی قلم چی عالیه ولی سوالای گاج حرف ندارن.نظرتون رو بگید خواهشا :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Milad.Bt

سلام ب نظر من برنامه قلم چی خیلی خوبه اما اگه واقعا پا ب پاش حرکت کنی....سوالای گاج زیاد اطلاع ندارم اما اونطور ک شنیدم سختن و اینکه خودتون میرید دیگه :Yahoo (76): بنظر من شاید قلم چی بری و با همون برنامه راهبردیش پیش بری خوبه هم سوالاتش هم برنامش خوبه و جامع آماریش هم چون بالاست بهتر از وضعیت خودت آگاه میشی و میدونی کجای کاری.... :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشی دوستم کنکوری_^

----------


## sami7

*مهم خوب خونده تاثیر نوع ازمون و برنامه 2 در صد هم نیست

وقتی کسی خوب بخونه چه گاج بره چ گزینه دو چ قلمچی و چ حتی ازمونم نده نتیجه میگیره

وقتی کسی نخواد بخونه تمام موسساتم ثبت نام کنه به جایی نمیرسه
*

----------


## ناخدا

سلام
زمان برگزاری آزمونها تا قبل از امتحانات دی *دقیقا* مثل قلمچی هست و بودجه بندی ها هم *تقریبا* شبیه هم هستن
در مورد سختی سوالات:من تا حالا دروس تخصصی رو نخوندم و نمیتونم نظری بدم اما با اندک مطالعه ای که در دروس عمومی داشتم سطح سوالات عربی-دینی-ادبیات متوسط هست و زبان تقریبا آسون
به نظرم یکی از بدیهای آزمونهای گاج اینه که تعداد کل داوطلب ها رو نمینویسه و ظاهرا چنین قصدی رو در آینده هم نداره  :Yahoo (2):

----------

